# Mosquito/bug repellent for humans on a dog?



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

We are going camping next week and I am wondering if it would be safe to use natural mosquito/insect repellent on Saber. She is on Revolution for fleas/ticks when we camp but not sure if mosquitos will bother her. Also was thinking a repellent might help keep ticks off her as well. We use natural sprays. We have:

All Terrain Herbal Armor
*Ingredients
*citronella oil, peppermint oil, cedar oil, lemongrass oil, geranium oil, soybean oil, water, beeswax, steareth, sorbitol

Jason Natural Quit Bugging Me
*Active Ingredients: *Soybean (Glycine Soja) Oil ((2%)), Geranium ((2%))

*Inactive Ingredients: *Water (Purified), Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Vegetable Glycerin, Lecithin, Citric Acid, Sodium Bicarbonate (Baking Soda), Benzoic Acid, Sodium Benzoate

Also, if we wear these on our skin will it be safe for Saber if she licks us?

Another option is "Liquid Net for Pets" which I have never tried but it is supposed to be natural and safe for dogs.

Anyone have feedback on this?


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

I havent used those brands but we always use "our" mosquito repellent on our dogs. (sparingly)We spay it on a cloth and then wipe it on our dogs as to not get it in the mouth or eyes. I usually just put some on the ears, top of head, and along the top of the back.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

I would try looking for some fly sprays at feed. We always sprayed ourselves down with them as well as our horses.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I think there is something with the ingredients sticking to fur vs sticking to skin, sorry but I don't remember the details. Since Kiya has seizures I have to be careful, I sprayed skin so soft on her before seizures and she flipped out started rolling all over the place, I had to give her a bath to get it off. I got Ark Naturals pet spray which is safe on humans as well, I use it and even use it on my horse. Ark Naturals. Neem "Protect" Spray 8oz


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Has anyone used the Avon Skin So Soft insect repellent spray on their dogs? It does not have DEET, and it works great on people, but am concerned about using it on Joey.

We use Vectra 3D on him every month, but don't know if that's enough for the Pennsylvania mosquitoes.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am curious about this as well. The mosquitoes are ABSOLUTELY awful where I live and I've yet to find even something that works on myself, much less Dakota. I'm pretty terrified to spray here with chemicals (she only gets a topical flea/tick during the summer months, and thats only if absolutely necessary).


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm allergic to citronella, so I use human type repellent with DEET on my dogs. I would prefer to use something more natural, but I can guarantee that in the mosquito infestations contests, we win hands down. 

I use a creme, and apply it on top of their muzzles, on top of the head, and inside and outside the dogs' ears. The muzzle, eye area and ears seem to be the most attractive to the mosquitoes, and those areas that I know the dogs can't lick the repellent off. For the rest of their bodie's their fur helps to protect them from mosquitoes, though some of those little buggers sure will work hard to get through the fur to the skin! 

This is what I use, not sure if it would be available to you where you are?
Ungava 30% Deet Cream, 60mL

There is milder versions than 30% DEET, but here, that is pretty much the minimum level for outdoor survival.  

I like the cream because I can control exactly where it goes and greatly reduces the chances of dripping the stuff into their eyes. 

Gryff does not react in any way to me putting it on him. Keeta goes through a little dying swan drama of rolling around and rubbing her face on the ground, but then she is fine. Probably just the smell being too strong at first, but then it dissipates within a few seconds.


----------

